# Worthless Wood kitless pen



## Joey-Nieves (Apr 10, 2016)

I've been using a technique that I came up with(at least I think I did), to make pens with segmented wood or to make 10mm pens.

My best sellers are 10mm fountain kit pens, as most of you know, Fountain pens require a 5/16" ID in order for the converter to fit, Sections are 8.5mm allowing only 1.5 mm for the threads. This is not enough material for Acrylic, plastic or wood, specially if you take in account almost 1mm of the thread depth.  My solution was an aluminum or brass tube.

The pen body is a Guayacan- *lignum-vitae*.  I cast with regular PR resin, (I found a almost clear resin for $25 a gallon) the threads are 12mm triple start. 
The section is made of aluminum and polished to 12000 grit and then some metal polish.


----------



## thewishman (Apr 10, 2016)

Your section looks very nice.


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 11, 2016)

Section looks to be made out of aluminum?  Very cool!



Scott (congrats on a fine one) B


----------



## stonepecker (Apr 11, 2016)

I believe I seen that some other place in the IAP.

Let me check around here.


----------



## stonepecker (Apr 11, 2016)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/saved-watch-part-blanks-137814/


I believe this pen had aluminum parts in the first picture.  Made by Chuck.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 11, 2016)

Good work Joey! I guess the saying "Great minds think alike" has some truth to it. :biggrin:

This is the first pen I made parts for. It was a Pine wood challenge for a Pen In The Hat swap Spring 2011


----------

